# stohlquist fisherman



## Vicfisha (Jan 26, 2010)

just want to know if any uses a stohlquist fisherman pfd and how they go if they are worth the cost


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

well worth it. 
Medongc was selling some in the for sale section.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have one and like it very much. Comfortable, heaps of pockets.
I got it after doing a bit of Googling around looking for prices (in hindsight I could've got it cheaper elsewhere).
But, I'm happy with it nonetheless.
Cheers.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

tasmaniac said:


> ...... I actually had to take mine off in the water to get back on when I was practicing my re-entrys a couple of weeks ago.


sounds like you should practice some more. you are possibly trying to climb up on the yak rather than pull the yak under you. If you dont understand this then send me a PM and I will try to explain in more detail. 
All the best
Mark


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Wearing a pair of diving fins at all times while on the water can be very useful when looking for that little bit of extra upward propulsion into the kayak.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

That little bit of extra upward propulsion can be as simple as pushing your self down a bit and using the pfd bouyancy as well as your scissor kick to get your body up higher out of the water while pushing the kayak down and under your body. But if you like to wear dive fins and it works for you then why not.


----------

